# hole size for a MagJig?



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

A while back Peachtree Woodworking had the MagJig on sale. I purchased two and the corresponding 40mm forstner bit.

Last week I was making a jig and thought I would try out the MagJig. After drilling the home with the 40mm bit I found that it took a vice to press the MagJig into the hole and I needed a piece of scrap wood and a mallet to remove it.

Is the hole supposed to that tight of a fit?


----------

